# Husband says hes forgiven me after only two weeks?



## amigo1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I confessed my past infidelities to my husband. They occured once when were separated and a few times during our ten year courtship.
This all took place over five years ago. He says he is 90% over it and wants me to get over it. He said he realizes we both made mistakes and there were issues in our relationship such as some domestic violence as well as infidelity on his part, which in turn led partly to cause my bad behavior.
I find it hard to believe that he could forgive me that easily. Am I wrong to think that?


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

It all happened over 5 years ago? I could see him getting over it quickly if things are good now.

Would be different if it was happening like 2 weeks ago..


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

If he was cheating too, then "you're even" so to speak. It seems unfair for him to be mad at you if he was doing the same thing.


----------



## twotimeloser (Feb 13, 2011)

He is cheating, You are cheating, There is past abuse...

Why are you trying to salvage this relationship again?

Sounds like you both need independant therapy and then... and ONLY then, should you even attempt to resolve your issues with eachother. 

There isnt a magic pill that fixes people. it takes work. Both of you need to repair yourselves, so you have something healthy to offer one another.


----------

